# How many Square Miles is the SK17 Postcode Please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Over to you?

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure - but lots of farms and sheep poo...

Biggin, Blackwell, Brund, Burbage, Buxton, Chelmorton, Coplow Dale, Crowdecote, Dove Holes, Earl Sterndale, Ecton, Fairfield, Fawfieldhead, Flagg, Flash, Gradbach, Great Hucklow, Grindlow, Harpur Hill, Hartington, Heathcote, Hollinsclough, Hulme End, King Sterndale, Little Hucklow, Litton, Longnor, Miller's Dale, Newtown, Peak Dale, Peak Forest, Pilsbury, Sheen, Sparrowpit, Taddington, Tideswell, Upper Elkstone, Upper End, Wardlow, Warslow, Wheston, Wormhill

Lots of Buxton


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why :?: :?: :?:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If you have the time to click around the map, then this postcode area calculator might help.

Colin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

135 square miles approx :wink: 



Thanks camallison for that link ...it seems to work very well and I have an area I wish to check so off to do that now :wink: ... not sure if it is right though when zoomed in close** :lol:


**Edit : works well even down to a small area of just a field :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

P.S.

I found the outline of the postcode SK17 with a google map search :wink:

https://maps.google.co.uk/?q=SK17

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Why*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why :?: :?: :?:


Because some of my Clients (Natwest/HSBC) have complained about my attendance to their clients in the Northwest Region.

They have sent me some data where my Quality Score is reduced due to complaints mainly from people in the SK17, OL13 & OL14 postcode.

I am trying to relay to the folk in the London offices of these Data producers how remote some of these areas are. One client can be in SK17 and another in SK17 can be a 34 mile round trip from the other.

If that makes any Sense!?

Thanks to all for the replies. Now have some ammunition.

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Why*



teemyob said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Why :?: :?: :?:
> ...


That smacks of a time when I was "on the road" as a service engineer in the early 70s. We were living in Darlington at the time and HQ in Crayford asked me to nip to Grimsby and get there before 5pm when there was a shift change. This request was timed at 4pm. None of the motorways were open then, and it was a 3 hour journey. HQ response was - get your skates on and don't dawdle!!!!

Suvveners don't appreciate the long distances involved up here. My response is that we can travel faster than the London average speed of 12mph, but have to drive further.

Colin


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Sk17's a big area, lots of sheep& farms for sure, but I wouldn't swap the part of it I live in......
this was the A623 up in the top of Derbyshire on Monday morning- 









Much better today though!


----------

